# At a complete loss of what to do



## LostInTranslation

New to the forum. Recently divorced, she moved away. It seems that she's dead. No contact with her at all. I'm at the point of rage, I berate people that have no idea what the hell I'm going through. I dream about her. I listen to stupid idiotic songs that remind me of her. I'm torturing myself and other family members around me. I'm stuck and I don't know what to do. We had 18 years of marriage. I put the blame on me and her. She's moved on, and I'm in hell and at my wits end. I was miserable with her, and more miserable without her. We were supposed to grow old together. 18 years down the damn tubes in one stroke of a pen. Any suggestions ? Any hope ? I have good days and bad days. I guess today is a bad one. I just don't know where to turn.


----------



## Sandy55

Getting divorced is often liken to a death and often just as stressful if not more so. You are grieving and it is going to take some time. Yes, there are going to be bad days and good days, the good days will become more frequent.

Sorry you have had to go through this. Others will be posting soon to give you some input.:smthumbup:


----------



## LostInTranslation

Sorry for busting in the forum as I did. I'm just wishing alot of things that won't ever happen. I miss her so much, I should have done more I guess. I'm out, thanks for the time.


----------



## 827Aug

LostInTranslation said:


> Sorry for busting in the forum as I did. I'm just wishing alot of things that won't ever happen. I miss her so much, I should have done more I guess. I'm out, thanks for the time.


That's what this forum is here for! It's a good place for you now. There are many of us in your spot, so you will get much support.

As hard as it is right now, try to find things to keep your mind occupied. Read, go to church, go to the gym, find hobbies, or spend time with family. Do you have children? If so, do things with them. Time will help.


----------



## preso

You should check out some of the divorce care classes at the local church, to help with grief issues.
Just refrain from hooking up with any love interest as people in this state, would not make the best choices.


----------



## Rhea

Divorce is very similar to death...the thing that kills the most (no pun intended) is that person is STILL here...we just don't get to be part of their lives anymore 

I'm experiencing the same things as you at the moment. I wasn't miserable w/spouse but I'm sure as hell miserable w/o him...it's sad how easy it is to get divorced these days and it's more sad how much for granted some people take marriage...it seems to me that to a majority of people it's not until death do us part it's till I'm too lazy to put forth anymore effort or patience...

Please anyone who reads this I don't specifically mean "your" situation as I know everyone's is different. I just shatters my heart to see one person bust their tail and another just walk away.

I too and recently divorced, it's only been a week so the pain is VERY fresh...my thoughts and prayers are with you. We are here for you stick around. I'm sure we can be of some help and it's very therputic to help others so I'm sure you can be of help to those here as well. 

Hugs & thoughts
Rhea


----------



## preso

Rhea said:


> Divorce is very similar to death...the thing that kills the most (no pun intended) is that person is STILL here...we just don't get to be part of their lives anymore
> 
> Rhea


Not for everyone, for some it's a good and great thing to divorce. I for one am very grateful my ex is not a part of my life.


----------

